# Deca sus growth!



## fletch11 (Jan 16, 2008)

Can anyone help!

I am starting my 3rd cycle!

My first cycle was dec and sus and dinabol, one shot a week of 1ml dec and one ml sus, 5bd everyday! which gave me ok results.

I then did testex which gave me severve painful acne on my back, so as this has just cleared I decided to go back to dec and sus!

I bought a cycle however wanted to up the dose, I have two boxes of deca with 5 2ml bottles,

I also have 3 boxes of sus! This means I have more shots of sus, so how do I takle my shots each week? I used to mix this in the same syringe? Or should I do this in 2 shots?

Instead of dinabol I have stanazol? Will this give same results and should I take same dosage, some people i KNOW ARE ON 10 TABS ED!

I was also recommeneded by a friend ansomone groth so have bought a box of ten! Where is the best place to shoot this, I have heard stomach, and when shall I bring this into the cycle! Am I ok putting the 2ml of wather into the growth and storing until next inject! I am unsure on how many shots to take...when and how much?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well first off you are wasting your money with the GH that one box will do nothing but line the pocket of your so called friend...

After only 2 cycles you are no where near at the point where GH will help you it is a "icing on the cake" drug...

it does not matter how many tabs someone else is using you need to use what is good for you at your level and using 3 compounds is stupid....

If i was you i would use 750mg of Sus a week and 300mg of Deca and eat lots of clean calories there is no need to keep upping your dose on each cycle the main reason guys do not gain weight on cycle is because they do not eat enough clean calories...

I would also be suspect about flat pack deca there are lots of fakes around at the moment

What was your PCT for your last 2 cycles and what is your planned PCT for this cycle??


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Id take Pscarbs advice mate he is very experianced and if you follow his advice you ownt go far wrong.


----------



## Vemar (Jan 14, 2008)

Not at all!!!! Dinabol is no where near to stanazol....mate if i was you i would do my research a little bit deeper before ever thinking of taking drugs.

500mg sustanon + 300deca and a form of AI is all you need and as Pscarb have told you have your PCT sorted before starting a new course.


----------



## fletch11 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks appreciated! The dec is an the same box I had before, how can I tell of fakes?

So ill drop the growth and staz then yeah!

Sorry PCT??? I have never been on a forum before which is why I joined for this info!

Shall I shoot on same day? once a week?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Post cycle therapy- PCT. The use of drugs which will restore HPTA (hypothalamic pituitary tesicular axis). I assume you know that using AAS ( anabolic androgenic steroids) causes inhibition of your own testosterone production and hypogonadism (little nuts lol).

Meds like HCG, nolva and clomid are all used with the aim of restoring tesicular function and bringin back your own test levels. You've used deca twice which is amongst the most suppressive drugs out there. If you didn't run any PCT then recovery should be the first thing on your mind and not your third cycle.

There is a PCT sticky at the top of this forum. Give it a good read. It will answer a lot of questions.


----------



## fletch11 (Jan 16, 2008)

Many thanks. So if I run dec and sus again what PCT would you recommend?


----------



## linkbailey (Oct 3, 2007)

fletch11 said:


> Many thanks. So if I run dec and sus again what PCT would you recommend?


pct 3-4 weeks after last jab

clomid 100/50/50

nolva 40/20/20/20

you could add hcg into the cycle at 500ui e3d


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

with the compounds and dose you are going to be running then 3 weeks after your last jab start your PCT something like this...

Clomid

Day 1 -300mg

Days 2-10 -100mg

Days 11-21 50mg

along with

Nolvadex at

20mg from day one to day 28 at 20mg ed...

you should not use HCG during PCT but you can use it in the 3 weeks before PCT


----------



## fletch11 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks lads!


----------



## strong man1 (May 27, 2011)

hi i wanna know the best place to get sus and decca from if anyone could help me i would be most happy


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Dont ask for sources.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

strong man1 said:


> hi i wanna know the best place to get sus and decca from if anyone could help me i would be most happy


Holland and barret


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol you can buy it from the local plod shop just pop in and ask them for it sure they can lend you a helping hand plus a free pair of handuffs hahaha spend a bit more time here before asking with your first ever post mate


----------

